# Strawberry the Rescue Betta & the Multi Tank Syndrome



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I was supposed to pick up a box of free fish supplies from craigslist. I drove a ways and went to the door, only to be met by a woman with a half filled 1.5 tank with water so gross it was nearly black. Inside was a tiny girl betta,pink with purple fins. She stated I owed her $25. Bait and switch. As bad as I felt I did not even have that to spend and I wont be cheated. I turned around to walk away and she said fine, $5. I had to get her. When I got home I tested her water for ammonia. It was off the charts. It took 4 washes to get the gravel clean. She's now in clean primed water. Still in the tiny tank but that's all I have at the moment. She's a true rescue. She looks to be in good shape and I have named her Strawberry.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

OH, bless your heart!
She is cute, and Strawberry is an adorable name for her :lol:

So glad you turned around! 
That was a rotten thing of her to do. :evil:


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww, poor girl in those conditions! I'm glad you rescued her. I can't wait to see her transform with good food and water. It looks like they were feeding her junk food.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

She does have that look that she has been eating junk. Here I alternate with omega pellets, spirulina, frozen mysis shrimp and frozen blood worms. I'm going to let her clean out for a couple days and start slow on healthy foods.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

:-(I just treated her little tank with Paraguard. When I saw her in bright light staying still she has ick. She's very zippy so that's good. I gave her some IAL too. Keep your fingers crossed, poor girl.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

What a very lucky girl Strawberry is.

Maybe you can't change the world for all betta fish but you sure changed this one fish's world!!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with her ick and fasting! Those are awesome foods for her; I can't wait for her to start eating them and get all nice and healthy.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I gave her some powdered spirulina since its high in fiber this morning and she pooped a bunch. Yay!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay! That's great. I bet she feels better, too. Did some of her belly area go down? How's her color doing?


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

She looks a little better. Her fins are not clamped anymore and I have her next to a male and I had to finally put a magazine between them since she was flaring and zipping all over. She just needs rid of the ich and decent food and I think she will recover.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Can't wait to see the transformation! P.S. Did she actually come with any free fish supplies?


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Hopefish said:


> Can't wait to see the transformation! P.S. Did she actually come with any free fish supplies?


She came with a triangular tank with a light that actually works, under gravel filter but the pump that worked it did not work, and some truly filthy gravel. Nothing else. Luckily I have extra air pumps. Now I have seen dirty gravel. We have a big tub of gravel I use for most fish tanks in my basement that has potting soil spilled in it and pine needles and dead spiders, lol. I have to practically scrub it to use it. Her gravel was worse. It was black and seriously there was an inch of over feeding fish flake slime and poop. I don't know how she was still alive..


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Awww poor girl! I'm glad she has a good home now! I am disgusted that not only would someone keep a fish in that type of condition, but would blatantly lie offering free stuff on craigslist and then expecting someone to pay up $25!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

They said they just gave away the stuff before I got there. Bologna. The woman said she was an imported betta that had been bred twice. She looks like a regular betta to me but we will see what her fins grow as.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Her ich is definitely worse. Keep your fingers crossed. I would fish her out for a dip in meds, but I don't want to stress her more. :/


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Sadly the meds only work on the ich while it is in the free-swimmer phase anyway. A dip would not have any effect on the ich on her body! 

Daily siphoning will help pick up the ich cysts that are falling off her. This will reduce the amount of free-swimmers once the cysts hatch.


----------



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey if she has survived in those conditions she must be a fighter! (excuse the bad pun)

If she has good genes and is tough which it seems she does/is, she has a good chance!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

She will look beautiful once she gets better!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Her colors look brighter today and less "ich spots". I'm going to do a water change today and keep up the paraguard. Still hanging in there.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

She is a trooper!


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

-picks up pom poms- Yay! Strawberry! you can do it, keep up the fight and you'll be alright.Yay Strawberry! -puts pom poms down-

She is so lucky to have been placed in your care. I am a firm believer of everything happens for a reason.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well all the spots of ich were gone so I did a complete water change and gravel rinse. She's back in clean primed water with Paraguard. She's swimming around. It's only a gallon tank so I'm not trying to cycle it. She will be upgraded when she is stronger. So far so good.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

She has no ich spots today, fins are open and she had giant poop and was begging for food. She still needs fins to grow but she looks much better! Go strawberry!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Not even sure anyone is still reading my babble, but we have some slow fin regrowth and Strawberry has the best personality! I will look into her tank and she will swim over to look back. Not flaring or food begging, just seems like a hello. What a great little fish!


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, I am still very interested in her progression. Please keep the updates coming


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm watching her progression, too. I don't want to spam up your page with yay's and way-to-go's. When she's ready, I'd love to see how the good food, clean water, and lack of parasites is helping!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

She didn't like my camera much but she's flaring, always unclamped, no ich. She had 2 pellets and this afternoon is blood worm time! Once a week, everyone gets frozen blood worms or I may do mysis shrimp. Very rewarding to see her recover. The first couple nights I would come down in the middle of the night to check her and she would be laying on her side gasping. 

If you can order it or buy it I cannot recommend Paraguard from Seachem enough. I probably already said that. She has a few more days of treatment to make sure there are no sneaky ich left and any other issues with her fins. 

Thank you for still reading.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, look at all that color! I love paraguard, too. I run it any time I bring home a new fish from a pet store.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

yay! Great job! She already looks like a different fish!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well Strawberry is finally getting fins growing over her fin bones that were sticking out. She looks like she may be a crown tail. Pics tomorrow! 

I was wondering if an admin could move this to journals? I think I would like to save it over there and add to it! Thanks!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Here are some pics. She has become quite social.


----------



## Shidohari (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG what a transformation...it's like extreme fish makeover...home edition (sorry had to go there).

GREAT JOB.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you! I am very excited by her progress. Even her body shape looks better after clearing out the junk in her system.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I am having this moved to journals so I can babble about other tanks and stuff as well. The title will be "Strawberry the Rescue Betta and the Multi Take Syndrom" if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, she looks so much better!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Yay! It's now a journal! I will wander off topic but this will be mainly bettas. I was given a baby parrot fish and he is currently in with my fancy goldfish. Their temp stays around 76 and after a bit of "pecking order" peace reined. This has only been two days. Tomorrow the parrot fish moves into his own 40 gallon and says goodbye to the goldies. I have a black moor, and an orange oranda in a 40 gallon with 4 Apple snails. 

It's a tank I'm buying off of Craigslist that has gravel, filter etc and it looks immaculate. Can't wait for Tomorrow to pick it up. I'm also getting a second filter for those dirty goldfish!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Pics I took this morning.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aww it's a parrot! Is he just pale or are parrots nowadays aren't as orange as I remember them to be?


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

He's actually dyed a darkened red along his back. Called a jellybean parrot  I don't like that he's dyed but supposedly it fades with age. Some are paler, some are not even orange. I have done quite a bit of reading about them and they are a disliked fish. They don't occur in the wild and someone called them "frankenfish" because they are a mix of fish. I think he's adorable.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I missed one pic. Parrot photo bomb


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well tomorrow I am picking up that tank for my blood parrot. I just hope the snow holds off for the trip. I am still undecided as to where it will be set up. I'm excited about that though. I need some cichlid rock. It's hard to research them because they are so scorned in the fish world as a frankenfish and such. I think he's adorable! Other fish purchases include an extra filter for the goldfish tank. 

In betta news, my double tail petsmart fish finally warmed up enough to creep up to the glass to say hello!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Strawberry is such a cutie! Love spikey tails! Crowntail females are one of my favorites. Love your frog too. Frogs are so much fun. Great job with Strawberry. I look forward to seeing her grow.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well I'm home with the tank! It did not have a filter or hood but does have a light. I only paid $20 for the whole thing since it was missing stuff. I stopped at Wal-Mart and got a filter, then pet supplies plus for a glass lid and a silk plant. I was wearing out for a couple reasons. Firstly I have a terrible sinus/tooth infection and its very painful and half way thru my fun chores, the brake pressure went in the van! I had to put my foot thru the floor to stop. Talk about nerve wracking. Just dropped it off at the mechanic.

About to set up the tank, pics to follow!


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh wow...glad you made it home! I hope the repair is going to be something minor and not too expensive. Are you taking antibiotics for your infection?


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Yup, taking antibiotics and vicoden, lol. We got the tank set up, I'm letting the prime filter through before adding the fish. I was going to go with sand, but it came with a ton of gravel and it seemed silly to spend 30 dollars on sand right now.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Itty bitty fish in his new home.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well little strawberry has much more fin growth and has earned herself a new tank and a real heater. I just ordered her this
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZKZHQ8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Once it's set up I may sledge hammer her old one, lol. Can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

My anxiety is getting to me. This is an expensive hobby and I have that panicky "spent too much money" feeling yet I'm excited for FedEx to bring my stuff. Plus the house is a disaster and I'm going room by room trying to pick up. So many school papers!

In betta news everyone was fed pellets and everyone ate. I love to see happy fish!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

And the dog peed on the floor. Least fish don't do that. :evil:


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Fedex finally got here with Strawberry's new tank. It's about 4 gallons and made by Fluval. The compartment in the back hides the heater and filter. So far I love it, let's hope it lasts. Here are some pics. I also got two power strips with 12 plugs each and a new python spill and fill thing since my old one was pretty much shot. Exciting day. Hubby is adding all this up in his head. Shhh.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow, Strawberry looks so little in there!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Hopefish said:


> Wow, Strawberry looks so little in there!


I know! I'm going to add some plants so it's not quite so open and maybe a couple fish that stay small. I will worry about that at a later date. Just so glad to get out of that one gallon mess. It even had fingernail polish on the outside and was rusty. Good riddens!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with her new home!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I did some stuff to the blood parrot tank.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

He has a retaining wall full of sand. He seems to like it.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

What a disaster last night was. I'm tired of being used by a certain babysitter mom. Her kid is here. Her pit bull is here. Her pit has to be crated cause she's trying to kill my big dog. I need to learn to say no. Now a bunch of people are annoyed with me when I'm doing all the favors! Not fair.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

On a fishy note, my blood parrot is digging a trench in the sand, sucking it in and spitting it out. Also my elephant ears bettas that were both so beat up have almost full fin regrowth. Yay! They look lovely. I still think that small doses like 1c.c. per 2 gallons of water of melafix and then repeated two days later does not overdose the labyrinth organ yes aids remarkably in fin regrowth.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I hope your dog is okay.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

No blood was shed. I just need to learn to say no.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

My husband was kind enough to bring home 3 zebra danios to add to Strawberry's tank. Strawberry is not aggressive! Woo! I also put a big plant in there. All very exciting.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I had a whole entry typed and it did not get posted. Anyway, stupid pit bull has gone home, thinking I need to cut ties with them. I watch their toddler too who is here as I type. Just not meshing well. Anyway, here are some pictures.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I just checked the weather and it's going to be in the 50s and 60s for the next 10 days at least. That's crazy! Oh and rain like every day. Could spring be here early? I must be getting old. My hands ached, I knew it was going to rain. 

I got my new python water changer since my old one was shot so hopefully I can change the water on the two bigger tanks today. I know the goldfish must be dirty.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in the south, so daffodils are already up! I hope it warms up for you without bringing on a brutal summer later on.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

My old Python filler was funky and the adaptor was broken so I got a new one, figuring it would fit the kitchen faucet. Uh no. The only faucet it still fits is the basement utility sink. I need the adaptor. I rigged the hoses together and managed it but with no assistant in the basement I did a lot of running up and down. I'm exhausted and my back hurts lol. But the big tanks are nice and fresh.

I feel older than my ripe old age of 33


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Glad you got the job done!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

All tanks algae wiped, water changed (a couple had evaporated enough that the topping off was pretty much a water change) There is a name for that, only adding water as it evaporates. It escapes me right now. My freshwater clam is still alive, that's neat. It's in my community tank. 18 bettas all together, one female being in the community tank, one 40 gallon fancy goldfish tank with a black moor and an oranda plus 4 mystery snails. I keep hoping the snails lay eggs. And one blood parrot in his own 40 gallon. Several bettas are in divided tens and one five but still lots of work. Then I fed everyone and talked to them. 

The two dumbos who had been in fights from their tank mate jumping the divider now room together in a divided 5. I am happy to say that they both have full fin regrowth. Yay! I find that the dumbos don't fight back. They just stay there and get attacked. Let's hope everyone stays to their own sides. They can't see each other but they suspect, lol. 

My sweet potato that is in the community tank has gone crazy growing lovely vines and roots. I swear you can watch it grow! I hope the roots do what they claim and clean the water. Every little bit helps. 

Now I am off to vote for Bernie!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

What, you can grow a sweet potato in the tank?


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Yup! Just stick it so half is in and half is out, then wait!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow! I'm going to try it, too! My pothos have some sort of weird bug infection going on, and I need a replacement.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Put it in your oldest highest nitrate tank. I had it in a new tank and it sat and sat. Finally I stuck it in the one I have had going for like 5 years and it went wild. Get an organic one if you can. It's fun! I have pothos and philodendron too. I'm sure I spelled that wrong, lol.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I just went back and looked at Strawberry when she first came into my fish world. I cannot compare the zippy purple girl who has this big tank and spends her time chasing danios to that clamped ich covered girl I first met. She's my little hero. Yes I realize that's silly, she's a fish. But she lived and waited for me to find her. She needs updated pics tomorrow


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Just a bunch of pics I took. Strawberry won't sit still, she's also fat. She's eggy and she just ate 2 blood worms.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

The goldies. The Orange one was really beat up when I got him, he was being picked on. Split fins and missing scales. He looks much better now.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

My import, Casino


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

One of the 4 snails headed up for some air. I have hopes for babies some day.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

A better view of my sweet potato


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

One more pic to show how Casino is all fin, lol. I also have noticed that as the blood parrot settles in his temperament is more like an Oscar. If he notices me watching he will swim over and is interested in what I am doing. I am looking forward to seeing his personality develop.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love the sweet potato idea! I had no idea they wouldn't just rot.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Awwwwwe, I always love to see your updates SydneyA. I just recently discovered those journals, and love following some of them.

Can I ask you a question? Is an EE the same as a Dumbo betta? I guess I could have started a thread to ask this question but thought maybe you'd know, since you have a Dumbo.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Yup, same thing. Elephant ear or Dumbo.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Strawberry officially has fin growth past her bones! She still has some left to go, but definite improvement!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! What a little trooper she is.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Haha! I thought sweet potato was the name of one of your fish. Cool
Your parrot is too cute. I love the one where he is looking right at the camera.
Updated Strawberry pics when you get a chance.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Hopefish said:


> Haha! I thought sweet potato was the name of one of your fish. Cool
> Your parrot is too cute. I love the one where he is looking right at the camera.
> Updated Strawberry pics when you get a chance.


Lol, I keep trying to gets pics of her open fins but she never slows down! Maybe when I feed her if I'm fast enough. I guess it's a good sign she's so zippy!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

So I get a free aquarium from Amazon! I got a notice in my email from UPS that I was getting a package tomorrow. I have nothing ordered so I checked amazon and the tank I got last week is scheduled to delivery tomorrow. Part of me got excited, but the honest part of me contacted amazon via chat. Some computer error sent a second saying I had been missing that part of my order. They said since it was already mailed I could keep it and they would not charge me! Free tank!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZKZHQ8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

It's a GREAT tank and now I have room for another import, like I need one. But who could resist a pure white betta? I have always wanted one. Maybe he will stay white too, lol


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, how lucky is that!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

They are also sending another bottle of Prime. I don't know what happened,but it's Christmas day tomorrow. Never enough prime.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Do you want me to ask the breeder about his genetic makeup? See if there's any marble anywhere down the line? Coolest thing about buying from a breeder is you can ask all the questions 

And yay for the free tank! It's awesome how Amazon is all cool about it!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Nah, if he changes colors that will be cool too. I had a pure white one years ago and he turned pink with black speckles, lol.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

That's awesome! It's nice when good things happen to good people


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Netti said:


> That's awesome! It's nice when good things happen to good people


Aww, thank you.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Since this is a "journal" I am going to get out some unhappiness that is non fish related from last night. Yesterday I babysat my regular little girl and 2 Chihuahuas . The Chihuahuas were picked up, dinner was made and the doorbell rang. Assuming it was my sitter kids mom, my husband answered the door while I gathered her things up. I went to the front hall and it was in fact 2 police officers wanting to talk to my extremely law abiding husband. The guy drives under the speed limit, has never stolen anything and returns to the store if his change is off. I quickly put the little girl back in the living room and had my 12 year old watch her and went to see what was up, figuring that they were looking for someone in the neighborhood since its a very quiet area.

Instead there is my husband in the lawn chair on the porch, next to my bunny dressed lawn goose, handcuffed, surrounded by police. I must have looked like an idiot standing there with my mouth hanging open. They said they had a warrant to arrest him for some unpaid ticket from last summer. He never got a ticket. Seems when we sold our old van and removed the plate, it was sitting in the driveway and we got a ticket for having a vehicle with no plate on our driveway. It was still registered but we took the plate off the day before the new owner took it away.

We never got a ticket, or a letter or a warning, a bill, anything. They just suddenly showed up and arrested my husband. With a $550 bond! He was fingerprinted, photographed and put in a cell. Mean time I hysterically called my mother in law who had ready cash and rushed to the police station. They were willing to take $350.:roll: I put all the kids to bed and managed to talk to Dave who was holding up ok. I am not traditionally religious, but lit some candles and talked online to friends and waited. 

He was not there long but it was obviously traumatic for all involved plus we will have more court fees. They said we got a ticket and that's that. It's possible the judge will throw it out or whatever they do. I have to admit to ignorance. We lead a fairly boring life, I have never gotten a ticket. We are homebodies that spend our downtime watching British comedy and on the internet. 

So that was yesterday evening. When he and my mother in law got back we had some tea and played some cards to calm down. It seems very surreal now. We sold that van a year ago! So crazy.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

In fish news I went to Kmart which happens to be very local even though I don't especially like the store, lol. I was looking for terra cotta pots to use as caves and I was shocked that in their little garden center they had them for only a dollar. I got 4 but they were mainly for my blood parrot who needed a cave. He had a large artificial coral ornament that had stagnant water sitting in it and it was taking up a lot of room. 

He's a smart little guy. After examining the pot from all angles he swam in, then back out, in, then back out. Reminded me of Marlin in Finding Nemo. It met with his approval and he slept in it. This is his tank before,and you can see how large the ornament was, all full of nonmoving water.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Here is the new setup.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

YIKES, what a horrible night you guys had! I hope this can be sorted out to your husband's advantage. I am baffled that after the alleged ticket issue there was no other notice before they just came to arrest him !? Is that normal?


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just read through this thread and the progress you've made with Strawberry is amazing! What a pretty little fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Netti said:


> YIKES, what a horrible night you guys had! I hope this can be sorted out to your husband's advantage. I am baffled that after the alleged ticket issue there was no other notice before they just came to arrest him !? Is that normal?


It's not normal. I asked the officer and he said we have been mailed several notices. We never received them.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

ashleynicol3 said:


> Just read through this thread and the progress you've made with Strawberry is amazing! What a pretty little fish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I will see if I can get an updated pic of her.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

This is the best I could get. She never stays still! I just took 10 pictures of the plant,lol


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

SydneyA said:


> It's not normal. I asked the officer and he said we have been mailed several notices. We never received them.


Something obviously went wrong on their end since if anything was sent there must be a record of it. There either was nothing sent or it was sent to the wrong address, and that will help your husband's case. 

Still nerve wrecking and upsetting. So sorry this is happening to you and your husband! Do something nice for yourselves today. Sending hugs!


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

I love her coloring!

Sorry to hear about the situation with your husband - that's crazy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

My black crown tail was flaring but stopped as soon as I got the camera of course. Also a face on view of my giant purple black half moon plakat. Grumpy Gus face.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Lovely water spots too. Oh well.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

You never know the water spots are there until you pull out the camera  At least, that's how it is over here!

I'm sorry to read about your hubby. That's crazy that they managed to get the arresting address right but not the mailing one. Dunno what's up with that!

I'd also look into the exact dates the incident happened. That helped out my dad with some tickets -- we looked at dates and found we didn't own the car during the date the ticket incidents happened. I feel like something similar may have happened to you.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I wondered that too! They managed to get here to arrest him but not get us a warning letter? It's BS is what it is, lol


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well spring is here! I have dozens of crocus blooming with the neighbors honey bees buzzing all over and I put the bunny outfit on the lawn goose.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Love the spring! We don't have as many bees this year. Daffodils are up, though, and one corner of the lawn desperately needs to be mown (tall flower weeds).


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well I have been absent on the boards cause I have been pretty doped up. Saturday morning I woke up in agony in my chest,radiating up thru my shoulders. I was in tears th pain was so terrible and I finally had my husband take me to the ER. He had to drop me off there because he had to watch the girls. Shortly after getting there my blood pressure dropped to 40/20 and my oxygen was a disaster. Come to find out an ulcer had appeared and ruptured and I was bleeding out into my abdomen. It was mixed with stomach acid which was creating the pain. Let me tell you, I have had 5 natural births and this was above and beyond.

Anyway surgery and some transfusions later, and I woke up with incisions and bad memories or the last few times.I have to keep the drain in for a few more days but I think I get to go home. I can sit in a recliner at home, just as well as the hospital without funky bugs. Worn out tho.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

YIKES, when it rains it pours at your place, huh?
Poor you!!! And poor tummy! No doubt this was brought on by the stress with the police. Did you know you had stomach problems, tendency for heartburn maybe? Occasional pain? I'm guessing you had some existing problem in the stomach lining already for it to rupture into the abdominal cavity!

Get well soon, looking at your lovely aquariums might help you relax! Sending healing thoughts your way. xx


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, how horrible! I'm glad you're doing well enough to go home. I hope all of your fish are doing well when you get home. It'll be soothing to watch them.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I think I was more nervous about the fish than the kids and sure enough my oldest got it in her head to feed the fish after I had already carefully walked my husband through it when he came to visit. I'm sure they will fine with a double feeding but I worry. I'm going to fast them a couple days.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Tomorrow I am getting an axolotl. I have wanted one since middle school when I first saw them.. He comes with a 30 gallon setup and filter. I have been doing lots of research and am excited. Unfortunately I was not expecting this surgery mess and can barely move. Hoping I can convince hubby to take me.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck! I think they look really cool. I'll have to do some research and maybe convince the hubby we can have a tank in the dining room.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Are those leaves coming from the sweet potato? Most intriguing!! Casino has glorious fins!!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your ulcer. Glad you are doing ok and home now. Prayers for speedy recovery. 

Black crowntail is so pretty. Strawberry looks great. Hard to believe the same fish.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

So no axolotl. I'm too sore to do it from surgery, hubby is less than enthusiastic about another big tank. Sigh. My Dr won't prescribe a different paid medication and said if it were up to him, I would have nothing. Gee thanks. There is a reason I left that practice. 

Feels like everyone is mad at me.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't even have a fish update. All I know is everyone is alive and swimming well. I turned on all their lights this morning. Not sure I mentioned it but the kids and Dave managed to double feed them. So the have to fast quite bit. I don't need any bloat...

By the time I was done the darn drain attached to me was full of blood and I hurt like crazy! I'm so bored, lol


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, they won't give you pain meds for that? Wow. Too bad you weren't here -- my doctor pushes more pain pills on me than I need! I can't take NSAIDs, so they were giving me all sorts of other goodies that I threw away after a day because of the side effects.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well I'm coming out of my fog a bit. The pain has been really bad and I have kinda been in a dark place. On Friday my husband relented to dragging my carcass an hour away to pick up my young axolotl! Her name is Buttercup and if I recover ever, lol I will be decorating her tank more. This pic is only of her transport carrier. I don't know how I managed the trip with the pain but I was determined 

Other fishes are hanging in there! All seem well even if they skipped a water change and have some algae issues, lol. I just wanted to check in and leave little Buttercup's pic.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Buttercup pics. I'm just cranky today, bored and sore. Emily has walking pnumonia. This is the second Dr appointment and they finally found the root of the cough. I can't go anywhere and have nowhere to go except to buy crickets. No money to speak of so I can't even amazon shop, lol. I nearly died and yet my mother in law is STILL trying to make it about her. She has a COLD. She always does that. Can't stand when others have attention. Well she can take it! Grumble.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I am NOT patient with this healing process. I have fishtanks to switch, water to change, small tanks to move around! I can't even lift anything. I'm Bored! I am also tired of hurting. Grumble. I'm going to turn on some betta lights and see how everybody is. One hand holds my side so my insides don't fall out (that's how it feels) and the other hand functions. It's getting old fast. My whining is getting old fast.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hang in there! Buttercup is so cute!


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Buttercup is a doll! So cute!
You need to watch some funny cat videos. And that one with the bison tearing apart the hay bale.
Borrow some books/videos from the library.
Maybe you could organize your stamp/coin/whatever collection.
Decorate Easter eggs?
Start a puzzle?
Write a song?
Your life has been pretty crappy lately. It's OK to feel bad about that. Just try to be kind to yourself and others.
And I'm staying as far away from you as I can! Egads!


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Try pressing a pillow against your stomach.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Hopefish said:


> Try pressing a pillow against your stomach.


I actually have been wrapping myself with an ace bandage around the area and it helps a lot. Weird how that works. My problem is nerve pain. My first surgery they severed a nerve and half my abdomen is numb. Well they woke up that darn nerve again. I do have nerve pain meds.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well I went and watered all the tarantulas. I need crickets today. Stupid crickets. Maybe I will get mealworms again. They last forever in the fridge. I have been neglecting everything. While I can have people feed fish and lizards, I'm the only one who will do the spiders. I had to sit down at the top of the stairs afterwards, covered in sweat, but least they have water.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

No one will help with the spiders? I'm sorry you had to do it yourself.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Spiders are very patient creatures.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah, the spiders are all me, lol. I don't trust people not to freak if one skitters or something. I have 3 baby's (slings) and three adults. Also one of the babies is a Brazilian black and quite valuable. I have to do it again later after I get the mealworms. 

Also, feed the blind snake. I have a blind ball python. So he scents the dead mouse and randomly strikes. I learned this the hard way. I have to feed him with tongs and a welding glove. Don't ever let anyone say ball pythons don't have teeth. After the third bite of dripping blood, I got the gloves, lol.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha, poor guy! At least he's in a loving home and not in the wild.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I live in a zoo. I did not realize how much I did till it's not getting done. I'm making kids keep up with their chores but spring cleaning needs to happen. I feel like I need a giant siphon to suck all the crap out of the house, lol.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello, and hope you're feeling better. <3 Buttercup and your little betta girl are absolutely DARLING!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha, hopefully, they'll also be surprised at how much you do when they see what it looks like not done! Our house gets crazy dirty when I'm sick, too!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Schmoo said:


> Hello, and hope you're feeling better. <3 Buttercup and your little betta girl are absolutely DARLING!


Thank you! I'm doing better every day, I just whine a lot because I'm frustrated lol.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Being sick sucks! 
Well, now you should tell yourself that you can sit in front of all your animal enclosures and just enjoy looking at them without guilt, and without thinking that you should do other chores! 

All women (especially moms) know how difficult that actually is, so be mindful of how much you do, so you don't end up prolonging recovery time! There really isn't anything you can do to speed the healing process, except allowing your tummy to rest.

Oh, and I looooooove the name Buttercup for your new, adorable axolotl. <3


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

*boobs mentioned, skip if boobs offend you*

So I dragged myself to the store! It took forever to get ready and I was honestly scared to put on a bra since it was so close to my incisions. Now I have big boobs. Come to find out the big boobs have been pulling on my chest muscles. The bra was miraculously comfortable and took the pressure off. I was able to go to the pet store for crickets and they don't have the adaptor I need for my python water thingy.

Then I very slowly went to the grocery store for fruit and stuff. Dave tried to get me to ride on a scooter thing. I think not! I did end up sitting in the pharmacy chairs for awhile. I'm quite proud of myself and tired but not overly painful. I may regret it come tomorrow, lol.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok, just fed all fish and most got blood worms. NOW I hurt.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Next time you have emergency surgery (ha!) get a wireless nursing bra. I was able to wear mine even sleeping.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

SydneyA said:


> I live in a zoo. I did not realize how much I did till it's not getting done. I'm making kids keep up with their chores but spring cleaning needs to happen. I feel like I need a giant siphon to suck all the crap out of the house, lol.


Boy I understand that feeling! If only there was a siphon to make the house magically clean lol. I could really use one too!

I sure hope you are feeling better. The ace bandage is a very good idea because it puts gentle pressure on it and part of the pain is when gravity pulls away from your body pulling on incision a bit. 

Buttercup is quite the character. So cute. I am not familiar with those. Are they totally aquatic? What are requirements for keeping one?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Buttercup is so cute! I'd like to know your opinion on their care, too. I've read drastically conflicting information online, and I don't know what to believe! The only thing anyone agrees on is they like cooler water (in the 60's).


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

They can handle up to 70 but not higher for long periods. Gravel is deadly because they have these big frog mouths that gulp in everything and they can swallow gravel. Mine is on sand. 

They are totally aquatic. They hate light. Their bodies are almost all cartilage especially young ones so you don't handle them and net them super carefully. When she moves to the bigger tank I'm going to try to just scoop with a bucket to catch her in. 

They sell these fans that clip on the tank and blow across the water which speeds evaporation and can lower the temple like 5 degrees. I just ordered one because the real chillers that are made for saltwater tanks run in the $200s. Ouch. I also ordered some water lettuce and frogbit so I can still have a light but she has shade. 

They have basic fishwater requirements, cycled tank. It's mainly substrate and coolness.

They eat carnivore pellets and blood worms and cut up earth worms. I HATE cutting earth worms and honestly I don't much like earthworms and the way they stretttch. Bleh.

Last night I fed the tarantulas and Mr blind snake took the mouse with no issue and no blood shed. He can't be totally blind,I think he's just an idiot. He was striking thru the glass and bonking his nose. Don't buy from pet smart, I think they dropped him or something.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I wish I still had my nursing bras. That would be perfect.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

themamaj said:


> Boy I understand that feeling! If only there was a siphon to make the house magically clean lol. I could really use one too!
> 
> I sure hope you are feeling better. The ace bandage is a very good idea because it puts gentle pressure on it and part of the pain is when gravity pulls away from your body pulling on incision a bit.
> 
> Buttercup is quite the character. So cute. I am not familiar with those. Are they totally aquatic? What are requirements for keeping one?


Yeah, I was getting desperate and I realized I was pressing on the deepest incision when I moved. The ace bandage has been a life saver.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Arg! I'm having a seriously frustrating night. It's too long to even discuss. Just ARG


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I'm sorry. Hope things better tomorrow.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

*gross warning*

So 10 day followup at the surgeon. Drain is now gone. Having a 2 foot tube removed from your body sure is uncomfortable. Not as bad as expected. Then he said he had to open one of my incisions because it was infected. Ah, the pain explained! That did not hurt, dead tissue. So a ton of crap came out and he packed the hole with gauze and he says I or Dave need to stuff it each day and bandage. Got a vicoden script. Met some cute therapy dogs, came home and promptly took a nap.

Have not even looked at a fish, but Dave fed everyone and said everyone is swimming normally. 

Two weird things. Firstly the therapy dogs were shetzu or however you spell it and the owner said they were vegetarian? I firmly believe dogs need meat. I did not say anything, not my business. Another, I came home and my babysitter mom had dropped her toddler off with my 4 year and my mother in law?! I was not available so she called and mother in law answered and said sure bring her. It was just weird to come home to two kids when I expected one.

Also I may need a boat. Major major rain here. I also ate 4 bites of soup and am not in pain or sick. And that wraps up the super exciting day of Sydney,lol.

Oh and Buttercup accidentally ate a mouthful of sand the other day. She got too excited for the worms. She passed it! I was worried. It helps she is see thru, lol.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Today I have my second tank to set up, my import and one other come next week! I hope they travel safely! 

My tanks really are taking over the house  Oh well, it could be worse. When I get paid I have to get a tank for the other new guy. He has a heater, just no tank. I think I can get it and set it up one day before they arrive! Likely a 2.5 from pet smart. 

I'm sore as heck today. Not sure why, but pain meds are not working so my butt is in the chair. Grumble. My friend is coming to help clean tomorrow. Weird to sit here and give directions to clean my messy house. It's a nice thing to do though.

Dave has to go out this evening and get some Easter stuff. We are not religious, but the Easter bunny does make a stop here. Likely just some candy. I'm not one to give big gifts on Easter. 

So the Dr said yesterday what causes ulcers is Advil and alcohol. Guess what I was doing to control tooth pain before the dentist. Wine and Advil PM. Yeah, so I'm an idiot. I can't ever drink again. Just as well I suppose. I'm just too prone to ulcers. I don't ever want to do this crap again and if that means pino gregio and I have to part ways, so be it. 

Butternut looks to have passed all the sand she ate and she's begging for food. Mysis shrimp this time I think. She's a little piggy.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

No one reads my boring journal, lol. So I was talking to one of my close friends and she asked how I was doing. I said well, I had an appointment, they pulled the drain and the opened an incision the cause it was infected so I kinda feel like I went back a few days painwise. Her response was "you'll live, you never talk about anything else. Maybe we should talk more after you "heal"....

...

What, am I faking? I sure as Hell wish I were! I'm so bored I'm gonna scream. I have to have help standing up to go to the bathroom! I did ask the Dr why it's so bad. The deepest incision down into my chest muscle is the infected one. Of course. Ugh I'm mad and frustrated.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

And this is why no one reads my journal, lol. It's very boring. Dave is setting up extra aquariums for the soon to be arriving bettas. He is totally non fishy. He's trying though. 

I guess Petco is having its dollar per gallon sale soon and I may actually have money. Maybe I can actually get there.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Well, good Lord, what did she expect you to talk about? It's not like you can do anything or go anywhere! And I'll never understand people who ask how you're doing and then aren't prepared to listen to the result. If you don't care to hear how they're doing then don't ask. Grrr.
Ulcers can be caused by a bacteria.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Can Buttercup eat little maggots? Around here some fishermen use "spikes" for fishing. You can buy them in small containers packed with fine sawdust, and you can keep them in the fridge. They're small, they're not slimy, they don't stink, and they are very hardy. Seriously, they last for months. Eventually they pupate and then they turn into flies and fly away when you open the container. (Whoops)


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Im not sure about buttercup. Everyone seems to use earthworms. Blah.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

nope, apparently maggots are too high in fat. Yuck. Lol Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

This is getting really old.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ugg, what a mess with the infection and everything! No wonder it was hurting so bad. I hope it gets better. I haven't been on as much with the kiddo home with a stomach virus.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Ugh, stomach viruses are terrible! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well I should name this the axolotl journal. She's the only critter I can see from my chair of illness. I'm apparently cranky today or so I've been told. 

I had hubby do a partial water change on Buttercups tank and add some prime. I did not test it but I'm sure Ammonia was getting up there cause of her shrimp meal.

Last time I just dumped in some Prime and she totally did not like that so this time it was diluted and she showed no reaction. She's just happily walking around her sand. I'm going to pick up a 20 gallon during the gallon sale for her.

As for me let's just say I'm sore and cranky, lol.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha, I haven't caught the virus yet, just the kiddo has it. Grump away, you have a right! Chair of illness


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Been keeping up with your journal, SydneyA, it was just too crazy here to spend time on the computer posting anything. 
Our city had decided Good Friday is the perfect day to turn the water off for 10 hours, and now we are on a water boil advisory, my son's GF who lives here was vomiting for 5 days, a lot!!! No holidays at my work, and Sunday I cooked Easter dinner for 9 people....

I can imagine how your situation is wearing you down and you are wishing the day would hurry up and get here, where you can do all the stuff that needs doing all by yourself again. Meanwhile, keep journal-ling, and enjoy your adorable little Buttercup.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

How horrible, Netti! I wonder if she caught something from the water before they posted the boil advisory. Yuck. Hang in there, everyone!


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey, my life is great! It's fantastic!!
OK, so it's not really, but it SEEMS like it is after reading about you guys!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I still feel like I have been stabbed, but I have been wavering about adopting a fish and finally make the move! All will be revealed in the coming days!


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Sadist said:


> How horrible, Netti! I wonder if she caught something from the water before they posted the boil advisory. Yuck. Hang in there, everyone!


Thanks, Sadist! The water boil advisory was given because of the work they did on the pipes. The poor girl had had the same thing over Christmas and New Years, and had even been hospitalized where they ran all kinds of tests. They suspect it is caused by anxiety (she moved in with us to try and get away from her family's drama, but their problems still seem to affect her here).

Still can't do my aquariums' water changes, aaaarrrggh, the water had again quite a rusty stain when I got home from work. :-?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Poor kiddo and fish! I hope the water clears up soon for you!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Sadist said:


> Poor kiddo and fish! I hope the water clears up soon for you!


Water issues are terrible! I hope things get better soon.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

SydneyA said:


> Water issues are terrible! I hope things get better soon.


Thanks SydneyA, hopefully the water will be clear tomorrow. Wishing you better days ahead also <3


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm slowly on the mend. Thanks.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Something suddenly changed in that last open incision. It still hurts, but suddenly much less and it's itchy. It's like suddenly I'm healing enough to feel it. It must be petcos dollar a gallon sale doing it. Get up! Go buy tank! Lol.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, is the sale going on?! Must resist sale....


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I think it's the 1- 3 and they are have 20 percent off fish and plants.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I went to the store and got a few things all by myself. I'm tired but alive!


----------



## nickoh (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes the healing powers of the $1 per gallon sale are working on me too lol! My body has been really sore lately, but is that gunna stop me from lugging home a new 20g home (with no help)? NOPE! I wonder if the sale also counts towards fish decorations too? Been meaning to pick some of those up.

Sending love and positive vibes your way~


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Lol can totally relate to tanks taking over house! Sorry you have had such a hard recovery. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm suddenly feeling much better. I'm tired easily,but pain is almost gone! Best of all the bettas from Oliva27 got here overnight, alive and swimming! Whew!


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Yay, good news!  Glad you're feeling better today SydneyA. And of course it is such a relief the fishies arrived safe and sound!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Here is a pic of the new import. They came a day early so I was scrambling since I was going to buy tanks for the other two tomorrow. They are in critter keepers so just the import,who needs a name, got his pic done. He is pure white!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Tomorrow I am going to the Petco sale for a 29 gallon, two smaller betta tanks and some plants if it's the last thing I do. I have money and they have a sale!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I ended up spending way too much at Petco. I did not even get a tank because they did not have the size I needed! I did get two 2.5 gallon tank kits. Between those and the dog food and the plants and the expensive sinking carnivore pellets for Ms.Buttercup, let's just say I did not show hubby the receipt. Ahem.

Couple pics of Kitts setup.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh and my surgery sites are feeling much better, but I'm weak as water. I'm alternating resting with bursts of activity which leave me shaking. Slow and steady I suppose.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Bumping my neglected journal. I got Buttercup to eat Hikari sinking carnivore pellets! I can alternate those with Mysis shrimp and blood worms and not have to chop up earthworms. Then when she's big enough she can eat whole worms. I was dreading worm chopping!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha, they sure do love worms, don't they? I found a very small earthworm before. Mrs. Fish ate it whole!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Preparing to say goodbye to my crown tail female that lives in my community tank. All treatments have failed and she's starting to pinecone. I'm pretty sure she has a tumor. I wish I had some clove oil.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

:-(


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

So what am I doing at almost 11 pm? Setting up a hospital tank for one of my king bettas for some mild Popeye. Paraguard and Kenaplex. He sure is frisky. Took over ten minutes to catch him before I gave up on the net and used my hand. Fingers crossed! Sigh. I know it's from me being sick and not enough water changes.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh Noooooo!!!! I hope the meds will do their magic quickly. Good luck!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hate when our babies get sick because we're sick. Hang in there, little king!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well, I buried my crown tail female in my big indoor tree. It was definitely a tumor. My fresh water clam was trying to eat her or whatever calms do. I did some water changes. The king bettas eye looks better already so that's good. I need to tackle the one ten gallon for algae in a bit. I wore out.

Seems I had 2 cracked ribs from the CPR which explains a lot of my pain breathing. Sigh. Nice of them to tell me. 

The big goldfish tank, 40 gallon, was nearly half empty. It's all full now and everyone looks great in there. I checked every fish and they look good. Even the frog, lol. I just need to wipe down some green algae and top off two more tanks. I might put in some algae killer. It's out of control in my one ten gallon.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I tried algae killer before, and it doesn't work too great. It kills the algae, but you still have to wipe the dead algae off everything after it dies. And, it seems to still grow back as soon as there's no algae killer in there. 

Wow, I'd be worn out after carting around 20 gallons of water trying to refill the 40, too! Hang in there, and get as much rest as you can so you can heal quicker. I hope the ribs heal up quickly, too.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds like she is in good hands. I'm so glad you were able to rescue her. She's adorable. I look forward to following her progress.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Ugh. Enough Drama. CPS was just at my door. Seems the estranged father of the little girl I babysit called in and accused the mom of abandonment and me of kidnapping. I think that's sorted and out of my hands. Sent me straight into panic attack. 

No more today. Better yet this WEEK.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Look how big my Buttercup has gotten! She was quite underweight when I got her.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

We just found Liberty, one of the most beautiful bettas ever dead behind his tank. First time I have cried like that for a fish.how he jumped that tiny hole I don't know. Swim in peace my pretty boy.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. Swim in peace Liberty


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh Noooooooo!!!! How awful, so sorry for your loss, Sydney!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, no! 

Buttercup is gorgeous!

Police drama needs to stop. Hopefully, life will settle down for you soon.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Sydney you are the one I need! Just brought home a baby axolotl. If you don't mind going to pm you some questions. Buttercup is so cute! I hope mine will do as well!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Sadist said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> Buttercup is gorgeous!
> 
> Police drama needs to stop. Hopefully, life will settle down for you soon.


It was not really police, child protective services works with the depart of human services. It was just stressful.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh gee. Can't believe all you have been through! Will be praying all of that resolves.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Things seem to have calmed down on the CPS/babysitter kid drama. I told her I was sorry everything was going so badly for her but I was done. I had to block her on FB too which was hard for me to do. I'm a "helper". I like to save people and I hate confrontation but even I have my limits.

Enough about that. I had not posted it (I don't think) but my gorgeous marble plakat, Liberty jumped and was not noticed until he was long gone. First time I have sat and cried that much for a fish. He had a wonderful personality and was pretty much my favorite. I buried him in my indoor tree with all the fish who have passed before him. I'm still sad. However I taped cardboard over the hole (it's a divided 5 gallon) and after a few days moved a super pretty boy I have that needed more room. He has one of those heart shaped tails and I can't remember what he is called. He was in a blue tinted 3 gallon critter keeper and it drove me nuts that it was blue and I could not properly see his colors. His filter went into the three gallon with the tail biting rose petal. We'll see if he starts biting again with a filter (I had taken his out completely).

I'm feeling better. I am still very weak though and can't do much without having to sit down every 15 minutes or so. I'm also quite sore across my chest so bending and picking up is tough. I gave the front hall,hall closet and stairs a good sweeping which it had not had since my surgery. I was almost tempted to take a pic of the dirt/dust/dog hair pile but was too embarrassed, lol.

Yesterday everyone either got water top offs or changes and I did a bunch of algae removal. I also scrubbed the sides of the goldfish tank which were pretty brown. I have 2 fancy goldfish and 4 Apple snails in a 40 gallon and I know I have seen snail hanky panky but still no snail eggs! Come on snails, I want babies!

The newest bettas from Olivia27 are doing well. The pure white import whom I have dubbed "butterfly" is fattening up. He was SO skinny! Kitt is still weird and randomly flares at weird things and swims like a mermaid. Big Red is still occasionally tail biting and was constantly glass surfing but he seems to have stopped that to an extent. Speaking of Olivia, I am making the drive out next week to pick up her lady bettas. They will be visiting for the summer whilst Olivia goes to her homeland,lol.

I have written a novel of a journal post. I will leave a picture of Liberty. Boy do I miss him.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Liberty was so pretty. So sorry for your loss. These guys are all very special. Never easy loosing one. Hugs


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Wow Liberty really was beautiful so sorry he died


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Lost another betta to odd circumstances. My lovely little white import betta was fine Monday and Tuesday and just suddenly began laying on the bottom of the tank. I checked and no ammonia, no nitrite and I don't remember nitrate but it was within normal range. I did add some Prime. Temp was 79. He just seemed to slowly paralyze over the day and died last night.

I wish I knew why. Sure I have 18 healthy bettas and the Popeye seems 100% cured in my big king betta but I'm still guilting myself and trying to figure out what went wrong. I am thinking likely a parasite of some sort. He was always very thin. I'm going to clean the tank and rinse the plants so I can move one of the fish that in a divided tank. Or maybe I will go out and see if I can find a nice female. Perhaps some fish shopping will perk me up.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your imported white betta- I think you might be right about the parasite.

Also, SIP for Liberty- he was gorgeous.

I'm enjoying your pics of Buttercup. 

Wishing you continued recovery and less drama. Hang in there!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well I went to the pet store for worms and ended up with two new bettas. One candy cane girl and one crown tail male with more tail than I have ever seen on a crown tail. The girl pics are on my phone but here are a couple of the crown tail.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Just a couple pics. The plakat. I got off of Amazon ignore the algae and buttercup near her china dish she eats off of.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

What gorgeous new crown tail! Buttercup is the cutest thing! So big! I can't wait for Coconut to get bigger. Buttercup is a leucistic axolotl isn't he? Is old enough to predict sex yet? How long is he? So sorry about import. It is very frustrating when something happens out of the blue. I have found personally that possible parasite infections are harder to heal especially if compromised from other factors.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

themamaj said:


> What gorgeous new crown tail! Buttercup is the cutest thing! So big! I can't wait for Coconut to get bigger. Buttercup is a leucistic axolotl isn't he? Is old enough to predict sex yet? How long is he? So sorry about import. It is very frustrating when something happens out of the blue. I have found personally that possible parasite infections are harder to heal especially if compromised from other factors.


I think on Buttercup I can see a boy bump. We have a backup name if need be, lol. She's about 7 inches now from nose to tail. And yes leucistic. Maybe I will try to take a video today. It may just be easier to send you a video straight to your phone if you pm me your number, lol. It won't take coconut long. I got Buttercup from a college kid who bred them and paid $20. I loved the contrast of dark eye and light skin. She has prob grown an inch in a month.

With the import, he was always so thin,not that I had him long. In hindsight I should have treated him but he died so suddenly I had no real warning.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Buttercup is not yet fully mature though. Their toe tips change color when they mature. Lighter ones go dark, darker ones lighten. So the bump may only be cloaca or the start of boy parts.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

https://youtu.be/5wrUaymlaK8

Testing to see if the buttercup video works


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Can you tell me more about your sweet potato? How you got it started and how you care for it and stuff? I'm trying so hard to get one started. I put tooth picks in it s it's suspended in the water. Its got lots of roots and it starting yo sprout but the part in the water has like a clear cloud around it. Don't know what it is but I'm guessing some kind of mold which sucks cause I wanted it to eventually go in my fish tank


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I just stuck mine by the filter and it grew. It had the clear film and I just rinsed it off and stuck it back in there. It eventually went bad and I threw it out but fun while it lasted. The film did not seem to harm anything.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

SydneyA said:


> I just stuck mine by the filter and it grew. It had the clear film and I just rinsed it off and stuck it back in there. It eventually went bad and I threw it out but fun while it lasted. The film did not seem to harm anything.


Thanks! How long did it live? I've heard really only the organic one last..


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

//casually subscribes to watch your MTS from afar so my 3 tanks doesn't turn into 8 again :,D


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

charliegill110 said:


> Thanks! How long did it live? I've heard really only the organic one last..


The vine probably lasted a month. I will likely do it again.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well I picked up Olivia27's guests I have for the summer. That was more adventurous than expected but all arrived safely here. I had to do some rearranging to fit everyone but all have lights and are plugged in. I always need more outlets/power strips. I also captured the snail that has been taunting poor Olivia and he has moved into one of my tanks. I love snails and have many. I hear there may be one more in there, I will keep an eye out.

I picked up 4 tanks and I forgot Sapho is a boy. I got the tanks home and added water and was like, hmm. You are a boy LOL. While in the area I stopped at the Petco where she finds some gorgeous fish and picked out a hmpk boy. Seems he and Olivia were previously acquainted, lol. He's busy having a flare contest with Nick, the newer crown tail. I had to convince hubby (he drove) to stop in the Petco so the two kids with us could stretch their legs. While I'm in here I shall check out the bettas. If only I had more room, I saw at least 5 I wanted. I swore to myself I was only looking at Plakats though. 

As for surgery recovery I'm doing much better and building back my strength. It's annoying to be soaked with sweat and exhausted doing little things.

Buttercup is almost for sure a boy haha. I had a back up name but will likely just have a boy buttercup. He's growing by leaps and bounds and adores the small earth worms I found at the pet store. Eats them right from my hand. Speaking of pellets, my dog ate my jar of species specific expensive parrot fish food. I have one blood parrot fish that I strangely named Bubble bunny. She lives alone in a 40 gallon tank. How the dog managed to unscrew the jar is beyond me.

Here's to good health and happy fish. I'm hoping my spate of deaths has ended!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well according to the axolotl group, Buttercup may be still be a girl. The bump is not big enough and she/he is still too small. Only time will tell.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Found a pic of butter cup about 5 weeks ago and today. She has really grown!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I counted and after the recent losses and the new additions I have an even 20 bettas. Several are in divided tanks. That's not counting the guests and the community tank and the goldfish tank and my parrot fish. I definitely have MTS.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

And buttercup tank. Sigh. My poor husband.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Haha I have 11 (including Olivia's boys) across 5 tanks right now in my college apartment bedroom that my boyfriend just moved in to... he has no surface space and I can only imagine what he pictures me having in the future since I'm still actively looking to rescue and have plans for moving my sorority to a 20 and dividing my 10 for at least 2 more boys lol 

.....Plus I have 4 turtles at home in Chicago that I want with me eventually and my dream is to have a chameleon.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I have too many pets I'm sure. I have birds and a bearded Dragon and a uromastix lizard. Not to mention the tarantulas and the giant tortoise. I just took in a hamster as well. I'm about to get off my butt for water changes and food for everyone. I need to bring in Apple branches, the birds love to shred them. So everyone got there safely from Olivia?

They are all doing well here. I have about 8 square inches of counter space in my kitchen but who needs counter space, lol. Oh I also have 3 water turtles in a 90 gallon. Two of them I have had almost 20 years.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Here is an updated pic of Strawberry. It IS her journal after all. Excuse her tubby tummy she had just eaten and may be eggy again.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

They made it here, but Merah wasn't doing as well as the others and passed, but I think you already saw that in my journal...

I have 3 red eared sliders and an eastern spiny softshell. The Softshell hatched in August 2006 and I had my two male sliders for about a year before that. My female RES my dad adopted from the petco when her owners gave her up (probably because she started producing eggs) and came
home with her around Easter 2006, so we aren't quite sure how old he actually is. Regardless I've had them for 10+ years. I love meeting other turtle/reptile people!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oooh! Friends! I really want a reptile/bird LOL. I'm not sure what the city limit is, though! I currently have 12 bettas and 4 tanks.  Which is easier/cleaner for a beginner? Reptile or bird?  I looked into Cockatoos/Cockatiels for a while, but my mom doesn't like birds. Then she was the Bearded Dragons and was like "Ummm, no. Try again." LOL!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I just lost a big post about my reptiles. Ugh.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Reptiles require much less interaction and are quieter by far,lol. Your neighbors don't often complain about the noise from your lizard!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

My neighbors probably complain of the intense light glow from fish room lol!! Glad in company of great pet lovers  Strawberry looks great. Love how Buttercup has grown! Is he on black sand? Where did you get it from? Coconut has grown a full inch! I moved him to 5.5 and delighted with space. Is Buttercup pretty interactive with you? Coconut is getting more so but I think it is because he thinks my nails polish is a blood worm haha! Good luck with all the fishes.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

themamaj said:


> My neighbors probably complain of the intense light glow from fish room lol!! Glad in company of great pet lovers  Strawberry looks great. Love how Buttercup has grown! Is he on black sand? Where did you get it from? Coconut has grown a full inch! I moved him to 5.5 and delighted with space. Is Buttercup pretty interactive with you? Coconut is getting more so but I think it is because he thinks my nails polish is a blood worm haha! Good luck with all the fishes.



She's becoming more interactive as time goes on. She totally stalks the camera. I have been able to gently touch her when feeding worms to scoot her into a better position, that sort of thing. As for the sand I got it in the local pet store, fish section. I'm not sure of the brand. I have a second bag, I will have to look. I have heard there are bad things from national geographic black sand. This is more of a marine store so maybe it's a marine type. It was just dry black sand. I thought it would make her white colors pop out.

I woke up with some kind of flu. In hot, I'm cold and have a wicked cough. I kinda wanna scream I can't seem to get healthy. I barely made it downstairs. I have to mail a large package today and I was going to do my car tabs but I may delay that if I still feel so badly come this afternoon.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Bless your heart you have had more than your share of health stuff to deal with! Hope you feel better soon. Something must be going around here too. Daughter home sick and has been in bed since yesterday. Son called and he is feeling bad too. Yuck. Sick germs go away it is time for summer to come and stay!!

Let me know if you run across brand on the sand. Wondered if the Tahitian Moon Sand from CaribSea would be fine enough. Have Coconut on play sand in his current tank because had that on hand. Might do black when move him to the 10 gallon or maybe a 20L after grows a bit more. Like you said, I think the black really makes them stand out so pretty. Finally got the stinker to eat worms today. Had to hand feed them to get him to eat them. Spoiled rotten! Have been looking at planted axolotl tank images online. Just google and find all kinds of stuff. Trying to get some ideas for a better layout with plants and rocks.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I coughed all last night but before I even got to that point my 13 year old who was turning out fish lights IMed me hysterically that our African dwarf frog was dead. It was floating and cloudy and she blew on it and it did not move. So I dragged my pathetic carcass down there and gently poked the frog. Froggie hysterically dives. Sleeping and about to shed. Oi.

Nothing like the drama of a teen. Tonight I may sleep in the recliner rather than coughing my head off.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Come to find out I had double pneumonia. Now I am done with heath issues. No more! I'm going to be 34 in 8 days. I need to be healthier! Goodness.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ouch. >.< Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ouch! Get better.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

How is Buttercup? Would love see new picture of him and rest of crew.Coconut is getting bigger as about 4 inches now. Has a small bump. May be too early to tell but what size did notice Buttercup maturing?


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

themamaj said:


> How is Buttercup? Would love see new picture of him and rest of crew.Coconut is getting bigger as about 4 inches now. Has a small bump. May be too early to tell but what size did notice Buttercup maturing?


Sorry I have been missing. I again was having health issues and fainting spells, dizziness etc. Come to find out I was severely deficient in several vitamins and having a severe negative series of side effects to an anti acid drug called "Protonix". I had gone to the dr and he had gotten me some vitamins as well as a b12 shot. The next day I got my protonix filled and promptly lost the bottle. I called and the insurance would not replace a lost bottle so I had hubby buy me some zantac to get me thru till I could refill. About 5 days after stopping the protonix I realized I could stand up without holding onto something and I looked up the side effects. Listed under severe side effects were fainting, lightheadedness, unsteadiness, etc. Bingo! My carelessness of losing the bottle had found the answer. I also think the vitamins have kicked in. I have spent the last month in a daze.

I have had two betta losses, both heater related. Unfortunately one was a guest betta of olivias. Her pretty butterfly male (who was no longer a butterfly but had who had gotten stripes) heater malfunctioned after a power surge and i came downstairs and his water was very hot, hotter than the thermometer could register. Unfortunately it was too late for him. I also had a heater trap my gorgeous show quality PK male. Boy that sucked. Three of my Apple snails have died for no known reason as well and they are spoiled snails. Other than that, all aquatic life seems ok. 

Now, Butter cup! She, who I am almost certain is a "he" due to the pelvic bump i am seeing (I will try to get a pic later) is doing great. I have switched to a dechlorinator and water conditioner because she acts very agitated when i use prime. I need to switch to the 29 gallon very soon because I think she is nearly full grown and while "they" say they can remain in a 10 gallon, it's obvious she needs more room. She is well trained to eat worms from my hand and will float "standing" on her hind legs waiting as the bettas near her are fed or when she is simply hungry (she is begging as I write this). She still gets small worms and pellets and blood worms. With the AC on her tank is still hovering around 69. I would like it cooler but she is thriving and from what I understand, stability is more important than being simply cold. 

July 21-24 I am going to one of the largest doll shows in the world. There will be teddy bears as well. I am meeting up with a dear friend who i have spent countless hours exchanging chats and gifts for years yet never met in real life. I have not been on a plane in years but show and plane tickets are booked, hotel is reserved so there is no backing out now. I am SO glad I have begun to feel better so I can actually enjoy the trip since I likely won't be able to repeat it! Not long now.

All 5 kids had their last day yesterday. I hope they don't spend a lot of time bickering this summer, lol.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

SydneyA said:


> Sorry I have been missing. I again was having health issues and fainting spells, dizziness etc. Come to find out I was severely deficient in several vitamins and having a severe negative series of side effects to an anti acid drug called "Protonix". I had gone to the dr and he had gotten me some vitamins as well as a b12 shot. The next day I got my protonix filled and promptly lost the bottle. I called and the insurance would not replace a lost bottle so I had hubby buy me some zantac to get me thru till I could refill. About 5 days after stopping the protonix I realized I could stand up without holding onto something and I looked up the side effects. Listed under severe side effects were fainting, lightheadedness, unsteadiness, etc. Bingo! My carelessness of losing the bottle had found the answer. I also think the vitamins have kicked in. I have spent the last month in a daze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow that's crazy about all the vitamin deficiencies, wonder what the cause is..? Do you eat well generally and get sunshine? Glad you lost that bottle lol! Sorry to hear about your two bettas , I'm very afraid of that happening, not sure how you can really prevent it.. That's awesome that you are going to a bears and dolls show!!! Do you make any yourself? A few years ago I was really into making bears, I made my own patterns and everything. I always wanted to go to the show in Pennsylvania but it never happened. I hope you have a great time, take lots of photos!!!  here's one of the Bears i made many years ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh what a wonderful bear! I don't make anything, I just go enjoy. This show is in Utah so I am flying from MI. 

The vitamin deficiencies are because I had Gastric bypass about 4 years ago. It kinda caused all my problems ulcers, etc but that's another story. I am the 10% that the surgery caused massive problems for.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

So sorry to hear of all health issues but so glad doing better now. Scary how side effects of meds can be so detrimental. 

Hate hearing of betta losses. That is always a concern of mine with heaters. 

Buttercup sounds so cute!! Can wait to see pictures.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

My last shipment of prilosec had the same side effects listed! It said can cause B12 and magnesium deficiencies because lots of acid is needed to absorb them. I hope you get to feeling better with all the extra vitamins!


----------



## Tropicalbetty (Jul 13, 2015)

No doubt she has ick poor little girl  Strawberry is a wonderful name and what a blessing she has you now. Sounds like she's getting plenty of TLC to get her healthy. Grrrrr to her previous evil owner!!!!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Tropicalbetty said:


> No doubt she has ick poor little girl  Strawberry is a wonderful name and what a blessing she has you now. Sounds like she's getting plenty of TLC to get her healthy. Grrrrr to her previous evil owner!!!!


She had ick, she had fungus and her fins were only bone. Now she's fat and happy with skin covering her bones. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

SydneyA said:


> Oh what a wonderful bear! I don't make anything, I just go enjoy. This show is in Utah so I am flying from MI.


Oh I have heard about that show! That's kinda ironic I live in Utah but in July I'm going to Michigan. :smile2:


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

Do people seriously think that they'll get away with posting a ad for free stuff and once the person gets there that they'll charge them? they do know that people do have the choice of just leaving and not dealing with that BS 

She;s really cute! I'm surprised she doesn't have any ammonia burns


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

SydneyA said:


> Oh what a wonderful bear! I don't make anything, I just go enjoy. This show is in Utah so I am flying from MI.
> 
> 
> 
> The vitamin deficiencies are because I had Gastric bypass about 4 years ago. It kinda caused all my problems ulcers, etc but that's another story. I am the 10% that the surgery caused massive problems for.




I hope you have a great time !!!
Oh wow that is insane I'm sorry to hear that! Glad you are figuring things out now though hoping you feel better ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

